# Wish someone would make this in latex.



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Would be nice to have these in soft, cast latex...

http://www.etsy.com/listing/9207053...ry&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

As a necklace, not as a costume or makeup.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ewwww


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Silicone would last longer and stay pliable.
Would you wear it or actually*use it for something, or do you think there is a market or these?
You could sculpt a bunch of original ears that could be sold separately to let people fashion their own necklace's, and make their collection as big as they want.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh, I'd wear it. Definitely. Probably to karaoke.That's just how I roll.


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

You could probably go the super cheap route on those. Sculpt a few different ears in Sculpey or regular clay, and make some simple molds with silicone caulk from the DIY store. Make sure it's a sulfur free clay though, silicone dislikes sulfur clay. The Von Akin you can buy at Michael's and Hobby Lobby will be fine.

Once you wriggle the sculpts out of the silicone, get your trusty rusty hot glue gun and squeeze hot glue into the molds. Once cool, they should pop right out. Hit them with some primer and paint away.

Then drag out those mismatched, hopelessly out of style, or just plain tiresome earrings out and bling those babies up.


----------



## Spooky D (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow how weird I actually just made this yesterday I was thinking about using it as a detail piece on a necromicon I'm making.

I sculpted it in clay and cast it in plaster, then used oogoo to make the final piece. Mostly I did all this just to see if I could, i have never sculpted and cast anything before. I was super excited at how well it worked.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ears looking at cha!! (raising glass of milk)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow!!


----------

